# I don't like it when adults post in this forum....



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

But I thought y'all would get a kick out of this......

RKjr, my boy, spent five hours in the pediatric ER today....all because his English teacher "threw the book at him."

Quite literally too. My son is 15 and a high school freshman. It seems that his English teacher is a very lively and animated lady (and his favorite teacher)....and was demonstrating prepositional phrases and emphasizing the importance of the dictionary...when it apparantly flew out of her hand...and struck my boy in the upper lip. It took four stitches to close the gash.

In accordance with "man law," here is the picture:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!! I hope he is okay....

As for you and other adults posting in here, I don't mind at all!!! We may have some questions that can only be answered by adults!!! Please stop by sometime!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

haha that would be funny but hurting at the same time. Hope he is okay


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

am i considered to old at 19?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Elite13 said:


> haha that would be funny but hurting at the same time. Hope he is okay


Hehehehe! Thanks...he's just fine!

The attending pediatrician told him how to keep from having a permanent scar, but RKjr rejected the advice, stating he wanted to have a "battle scar!"


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

> The attending pediatrician told him how to keep from having a permanent scar, but RKjr rejected the advice, stating he wanted to have a "battle scar!"


Thats cool!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> Hehehehe! Thanks...he's just fine!
> 
> The attending pediatrician told him how to keep from having a permanent scar, but RKjr rejected the advice, stating he wanted to have a "battle scar!"




haha i would probly too


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by **Frost Bite** 
OUCH!!!!!! I hope he is okay....

As for you and other adults posting in here, I don't mind at all!!! We may have some questions that can only be answered by adults!!! Please stop by sometime!!! 

Ha, i must say, thats funny, feel sory for him though. 

I dont mind either, like said above, we might ask questions only adults know.... such as " Where do babies come from?" lol:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Hehehehe! Thanks...he's just fine!
> 
> The attending pediatrician told him how to keep from having a permanent scar, but RKjr rejected the advice, stating he wanted to have a "battle scar!"


i'm with him on that one :thumbs_up


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i'm with him on that one :thumbs_up


I had 6 stitches from splitting the side of my mouth open on a desk(long story) and I never got a battle scar. 

Glad he's okay though.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha wow.. thats crazy funny right there! At least hes alright tho!

And yes.. as for adults posting in here.. I dont mind it at all.. helps us with our problems and corrections they can make for us! We all learn from eachother!!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha wow.. thats crazy funny right there! At least hes alright tho!
> 
> And yes.. as for adults posting in here.. I dont mind it at all.. helps us with our problems and corrections they can make for us! We all learn from eachother!!


I gotta tell ya....there is very little need for adults to post in here. And very little need for moderator action either. The only real problems I have seen in here over the years is when adults do post in here!:noidea:

You folks are great at taking care of things yourselves. This is a great forum and it needs almost no monitoring at all.

I'm really proud of all of you!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> I gotta tell ya....there is very little need for adults to post in here. And very little need for moderator action either. The only real problems I have seen in here over the years is when adults do post in here!:noidea:
> 
> You folks are great at taking care of things yourselves. This is a great forum and it needs almost no monitoring at all.
> 
> I'm really proud of all of you!


Thanks a bunch! We all seem to find a way to help eachother out the best we can! 

But also thank you for monitoring the forum occasionally to keep this a "Youth" forum! Im on this website more than any other website i get on! I love it here! haha:wink::tongue:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> I gotta tell ya....there is very little need for adults to post in here. And very little need for moderator action either. The only real problems I have seen in here over the years is when adults do post in here!:noidea:
> 
> You folks are great at taking care of things yourselves. This is a great forum and it needs almost no monitoring at all.
> 
> I'm really proud of all of you!


Haven't really noticed!! Maybe a few adults that swing by every once in awhile is what keeps it going?  Whatever is going on, I hope it stays this way!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Haven't really noticed!! Maybe a few adults that swing by every once in awhile is what keeps it going?  Whatever is going on, I hope it stays this way!!!


same here i don't mind adults posting one bit.


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

i bet that felt good. :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ouch- a cut is one thing, but having to sew it shut (shudder). Tough kid

Everyone is welcome... seems we all just want to talk about archery


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> am i considered to old at 19?


Nope.. :wink:


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

i had a baseball split my lip on the in side of my mouth and got 3 stitches so i know the feeling. not fun.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

why the hell did his teacher throw a book at him?:jaw:


----------

